# riciu gagicaru?



## chinesegirl

I heard this phrase in a manele song. the title of the song is eu sunt riciu gagicaru. what does it mean?
and why do romanians like nicolae guta and manele songs very much? 

Thank you!!


----------



## oprea_Rd

_riciu_ is a (nick)name (I don't think I'm wrong if I say that it's also a hidden short  from a vlugar word for "clitoris") 
_gagicaru_ means something like _ladies' man, womanizer_ (a sex symbol, a guy that loves/is loved by women)

_eu sunt Riciu Gagicaru_ means _I am Riciu - the womenizer_

why do romanians like guta or manele songs? well..this is a language forum, I think you should try to find the answer to this question somewhere else..


----------



## chinesegirl

Thank you Oprea, now I understand!!

by the way, the word Gagici is for girls??


----------



## chinesegirl

Gagica for girl, Gagicaru for boy?


----------



## Reef Archer

oprea_Rd said:


> _riciu_ is a (nick)name (I don't think I'm wrong if I say that it's also a hidden short  from a vlugar word for "clitoris")



Care-o fi ăla? Riciu-păsăriciu?
N-aș crede. Aveam impresia că _Riciu_ e o formă românizată a germanicului Richard (_Ritchie_, _Richie_). Îmi scapă aluzia sexuală. Chiar să existe una?


----------



## Reef Archer

It's Gypsy talk. Some use it as slang for „girlfriend”, although, technically, it means the other woman, mistress.

_Gagicaru'_ is for _gagică_ what a deer-hunter is for the deer... so to speak.


----------



## oprea_Rd

Reef Archer said:


> Care-o fi ăla? Riciu-păsăriciu?
> N-aș crede. Aveam impresia că _Riciu_ e o formă românizată a germanicului Richard (_Ritchie_, _Richie_). Îmi scapă aluzia sexuală. Chiar să existe una?



pune-i un "ca" in față si vei obține unul dintre cele mai folosite cuvinte țiganești pentru a spune "penis".. Aluzia sexuală exista chiar daca inițial in mod eronat aveam altceva in minte  (oops!..)


----------



## Reef Archer

Aaaaaa...! [facepalm]

)))))))
Da, chiar 
M-a indus în eroare „clitorisul” pomenit de tine, însă


----------



## oprea_Rd

Reef Archer said:


> It's Gypsy talk. Some use it as slang for „girlfriend”, although, technically, it means the other woman, mistress.
> 
> _Gagicaru'_ is for _gagică_ what a deer-hunter is for the deer... so to speak.




It's not exactly gypsy talk; _gagica _it's romanian deriving from gypsy language (g_adji_ or _gaji_ meaning _non-gipsy woman_ and _gadjo_ meaning _non gypsy man_ gave _gagiu_ in Romanian meaning  _beautiful guy_; _gagiu_ gave _gagica_ meaning initially _beautiful girl_ but it lost (but not entirely) this meaning and now it refers to "_girlfriend_"; _gagiu_ still exists in its original meaning

I liked a lot the analogy gagicaru' - gagica and deer-hunter - deer.


----------



## Reef Archer

Yeah, it could mean a lot of things.

Ce gagică! = What a hottie!


----------



## chinesegirl

Thank you Reef archer, your replies have always been very helpful like before!!

I also have heard the word gagicuta, one person told me that means draguta, and gagica mea means prietena mea.

I like to learn a new language by listening to the songs sung in that particular language. Maybe I shouldn´t listen to Manele songs a lot, because I will probably learn the gypsy words, not standard Romanian words.

Thank you Oprea for your explication!!


----------



## Trisia

Okay, folks, I think the original question has long been answered, and then a couple more questions as well. Let's try to keep the threads on topic.

Thanks!
Trisia, _with the big bad moderator hat on_


----------

